# Hearing Protection



## heritage1909 (Apr 3, 2009)

What are the very best rated hearing protection available to pistol shooters?
Any imput would be appreciated.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Custom fit plugs with muffs over them, will give you the highest protection. Custom fit meaning the plugs are molded to the shape of your ear canals.

I use these : Howard Leight MaxLite UF Foam Ear Plugs (NRR 30) - Industrial Uncorded Foam Ear Plugs
There are other plugs with a higher NRR (up to 33) but these are the ones that seal the best in my ears. A higher NRR does no good if they don't seal well.
With Peltor Tac 6 low profile electronic muffs.

http://www.handgunforum.net/handgun-accessories/19930
http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/19300
http://www.handgunforum.net/handgun-accessories/21628
http://www.handgunforum.net/tactics-technique/14149


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 Howard Leight MaxLite Ear Plugs.


----------

